# TRU Technology SSLD6 6 Channel Line AMP Conditioner



## eng92 (Oct 28, 2008)

The second one of the pair I have left to sell


*TRU Technology SSLD6 6 Channel Line AMP Conditioner | eBay*


----------



## Tecman (Jun 17, 2015)

Hello, I bought the other TRU Technology SSLD6 that eng92 had on ebay. All I have to say is eng62 is a great Seller, It was packed well and was as described! Great Liner driver IMO


----------

